# Ben Nye Haul (pics)



## user79 (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally got my Ben Nye order from the States! I'm loving the palette already, have not tried out the other products but I head they are great.












Ben Nye Grande Lumiere Palette (12 colors)
Ben Nye Final Seal
Ben Nye Neutral Set powder (this has an antiperspirant in it, very good for summer!)
Ben Nye Glitter Glue

and also bought an UDPP off another seller here.


I posted swatches and talk about the products on my youtube channel as well if anyone cares. I can't wait to do more looks with the BN Palette, so far I think these colors are awesome!! Much more intense than MAC's C Shock collection last year.


----------



## xuankristy (Jul 18, 2008)

That palette looks so yummy!!!  You go have fun girl!! hahaha


----------



## xquizite (Jul 18, 2008)

i just sold my ben nye palette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great haul!


----------



## susannef (Jul 18, 2008)

Great haul! I'm going to have to get that palette, it looks sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 18, 2008)

I really, really want the pallette. And the antipersperant powder seems awesome. PLEASE let us know how that works AS WELL as the glitter glue -- am I right that it's for mixing with glitter and glueing onto or no? LOL


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome haul! Can't wait to see you post some FOTDs with those cool colors!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 19, 2008)

great stuff!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! Looks awesome!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 19, 2008)

Super nice haul, this palette is so tempting!! Have fun with your new things


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 19, 2008)

Great haul!  What does the Final Seal do?  Is it for sealing your makeup?  I'd love to know how it works


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 19, 2008)

i love this pallete..i am in need for a new one...ive never tried the glitter glue..


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 19, 2008)

love that palette!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 19, 2008)

Enjoy!!  I love Ben Nye... very good products (wish there were more colors)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 19, 2008)

very pretty colors! I've never tried that brand before, I might have to check it out now! Looks great!!!


----------



## macedout (Jul 19, 2008)

let me know ur opinion on udpp, also if u could use in ur video tut that would be great....ur #1


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 19, 2008)

great stuff!


----------

